# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  > [مشكلة] ع ـندي مشـ ك ،ـله

## أموله

*هلا*

*عندي مشكله* 

*اأذآ حفضت صورة مسن ورحت المكان الي حفضتها فيه تطلع لي على شكل ملف ؟!*

*ليش وأأذآ رحت المسن بحط الملف يمكن تطلع لي الصوره مايكوون موجود الملف ...!!*


*كييف ؟؟* 

*مســــــآعده اأرجوكم ~*

----------


## جوهره قلبي

ما فهمت عليكِ وايد

 بس اعتقد ملف الصوره امتدادها غير ع كذا ما انحفظت عدل

----------


## أموله

شكًٍَِككرآ ~؛

والله يعطيًٍَِك العافيًًٍَِييه ~؛

----------


## أموله

شكًٍٍَِِـــــــــــرآ خيًٍَِـو ~

----------


## as3b_fora2

: تم ايقاف عضويتك .. لوضعك برامج غير موثوقة تخرب اجهزة المستخدمين .. الادارة

----------


## أموله

اأفًٍِـآ اأشوآ بعدني مااسوي طريقته ~.~

----------

